# حصريا لاول مرة على المنتديات الهندسية Autodesk Land Desktop v2008 SP2



## م.قيس (27 يناير 2008)

حصريا وفقط لاول مرة على المنتديات العربية الهندسية Autodesk Land Desktop v2008 SP2 

ارجو التثبيت
:5: :5: 





​*Autodesk Land Desktop v2008 SP2 | 1.5 GB*
AutoCAD Land Desktop 2008 software simplifies time-consuming land development tasks and combines centralized data management to streamline design and analysis collaboration. Built on AutoCAD 2008 and AutoCAD Map 3D 2008 software platforms, AutoCAD Land Desktop enables land development professionals to create maps, model terrain, label COGO points, perform alignments, and define parcels quickly and easily. AutoCAD Land Desktop users can perform topographic analysis, use real-world coordinate systems, and calculate volume totals and roadway geometry more rapidly and accurately. 

*Size *: 1.5 GB 


*Download Links*
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cb92fd/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/42e278/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d23080/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/92c763/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0a6439/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/35ad28/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/fa54aa/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c23701/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9a882f/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cf8d2d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/87157f/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8f9e2b/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1fb36d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/069ccc/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b8eee5/ 


باسورد فك الضغط
Password : freshwap.net


البرنامج اهداء الى المهندس ابو نديم

-----

تحياتي ولكم تحيات المهندس قيس والمهندس اعتصام ابو عذية

فلسطين​
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​​


----------



## ابو نديم (28 يناير 2008)

اشكركم جميعا على اهداء هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## deqoor (29 يناير 2008)

thank you 
can some one upload to rapidshare ??? because i can not download from filefactory
thankssssssss soooooooo


----------



## م.قيس (29 يناير 2008)

ooh my God , have you rapidshare account ... give me your premum accout and it will be upload as soon as possiple


----------



## م.قيس (29 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخ ابو نديم على الرد ..... // وشكر الى الاخوة ال 110 الزوار بدون اي رد علما بان هذي النسخة ثمنها 5000 $ وغير موجودة في اي موقع على الشبكة / ارجو الرد من الاخوة لكي تلقو برامج ومواضيع نادرة مهذا كما ارجو من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم شكرا علي هذا المجهود ارجو ان ترفعها مرة اخري


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (1 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (1 فبراير 2008)

الأخ الكريم م.قيس 
انا نفسى احمل البرنامج طبعا حجم البرنامج كبير يعنى التحميل مش سهل لكن مش عارف هل البرنامج ليه كراك ولا لأ ، هل مفيد ليا ولا لأ يعنى لو تكرمت بتوضيح بعض مزايا البرنامج واستخدامه اكون شاكر ليك .
ومرة اخرى اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع بكل حب وتقدير
أخوك ياسر...... مهندس مدنى


----------



## kamo2007 (1 فبراير 2008)

اخي الفاضل مشكور على هذا المجهود ارجو ان ترفعها مرة اخري على مواقع تحميل أخرى لأن موقع filefactory.com لايعمل معي


----------



## m4free (1 فبراير 2008)

والله انت غالى وشاكرين مجهودك بس من فضلك عايز توضيح هل البرنامج بالكراك وكذالك ارجو من الاخوه الذين عندهم السرعه عاليه انت يبينوا اذا كانت هناك مشاكل فى التستيب او التنزيل حيث السرعه عندى منخفضه ولتنزيل 1.5 جيجا فهى عمليه شاقه وشكرااااا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (2 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم بس ياريت لو ممكن ترفعة على موقع اخر


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور اخي العزيز 
يا ريت يتم الرفع على موقع اخر مع شرح بسيط
وتقبلو فائق تحيات الجميع


----------



## شريف سعيد (3 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى بس ياريت رابط تورنت


----------



## مصر ام الدنيا (4 فبراير 2008)

*رجاء ارسال الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج*

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الحمد لله تم التحميل ولكن ارجوا منك ارسال الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج لانه يعمل معى الان دون عمل تنشيط للبرنامج


----------



## العسلي ابو البراء (4 فبراير 2008)

*Bark Allah Feek*

Shokra Katheer :7:


----------



## estcc (4 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على البرنامج وعلى المجهود لتحميله ووضع روابطه وجزالك الله خيرا


----------



## estcc (4 فبراير 2008)

جارى التحميل وسؤال ( هل معه الكراك ام لا )


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (4 فبراير 2008)

*الف شكر اخوي م.قيس وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير..
ولكن عندي سؤال مدري يكون لك خلفية فيه وهو كم لازم يكون معالج الكمبيوتر والرام عشان اقدر اشتغل على البرنامج بدون ما يكون ثقيل على الجهاز.. ولك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## م.قيس (4 فبراير 2008)

البرنامج تم تجريبه من قبل ويعمل بشكل جيد وقد تم بيع البرنامج لعدة مهندسين وقد تم تجريبه مني شخصيا والكراك موجود ولكن له طريقة خاصة ...

الادارة المحترمة لو لم يتم مسح الاميل لسهل على الاخوة التواصل معي في بعض الاسئلة الي تفيدهم في البرنامج / والنتيجة ان الموضوع لن يتم تثبيته للاسف اما الاخ االذي سال عن المواصفات فهو يشتغل على 

cpu 550 
ram 256
vga 16

itissam2002 at yahoo.com

شكرا للاخوة على الردود والكراك طريقته مشروحة في ملف txt اسمه install

وشكرا جزيلا 

م .قيس 
والمهندس اعتصام ابو عذية / فلسطين


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (5 فبراير 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## قسم مساحة الجزار (6 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
 مطلوب فورا مهندسين مساحة(خبرة وحديث) ومساحين (خبرة)
 يفضل من لدية رخصة قيادة
الرواتب ممتازة حسب الخبرة 
على الأقل معرفة تشغيل محطة الرصد
فاكس 0096614776512 تحويلة 30
جوال 00966506470218


----------



## عبدالله قالمة (12 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج الرائع ، لكني وجدت صعوبة في تثبيت Licence أرجو الشرح المفصل بارك الله فيك .


----------



## عبدالله قالمة (12 فبراير 2008)

*كيفية تثبيت Licence*

بارك الله فيك عتى هذا البرنامج الرائع لكني وجدت صعوبة في تثبيت Licence ، أرجوا الإفادة بارك الله فيك:20:


----------



## ابو نديم (13 فبراير 2008)

يا اخي كله مشروح في ملف txt كما وضحت في الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## hwas (16 فبراير 2008)

لكم الشكر ونطمع فى الشرح.


----------



## backstreetian (16 فبراير 2008)

ألف ألف شكر يا باشا


----------



## لؤي سوريا (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا إلك م. قيس وبصراحة البرنامج من زمان عم دور عليه
بس المشكلة أنو التميل عندي بيوصل أحيانا لمرحلة معينة وبينقطع التحميل
يا ريت يكون في رابط تاني غيرfilefactory
صرلي أسبوع عم حاول 
وماقدرت حمل غير أول جزئين
وشكرا إلك على أي حال


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (19 فبراير 2008)

الاخ ابو نديم جزاك اللة خيرا بس لو ممكن ترفع البرنامج على رابط اخر


----------



## م.قيس (19 فبراير 2008)

تم الرفع لمرة واحد يا اخوان ووجدنا صعوبة في الرفع / لانو النت عندي تعبان وقمت بارساله لاحد الشباب ليرفعه لكم 

استخدمو برنامج interdownload maneger


----------



## م.قيس (19 فبراير 2008)

وبالنسبة للاخوان الذين لا يعرفون عمل اللسنس مع انه مشروح في ملف txt بعد نفاذ المدة يمكنكم حذف البرنامج واستخدام برنامج Registry Crawler لمسح ملفات البرنامج من الريجيستري ثم اعادة تنزيل البرنامج وسيعطيكم الفترة من جديد وهكذا 

تحياتي المهندس قيس
فلسطين / ايطاليا
20 سنة


----------



## م_زين (19 فبراير 2008)

الاخ العزيز 
جزاك الله خيرا
فعلاً كنا محتاجين نسخة من البرنامج الاحدث 
وشكراً لك
م_زين


----------



## المليونير الفقير (22 فبراير 2008)

وين البرنامج


----------



## محمد_غاندي (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود العظيم ونرجو المزيد
ونتمني الأفادة للجميع


----------



## لؤي سوريا (23 فبراير 2008)

شكر إلك مهندس قيس
بس لو تكمل معروفك وتشرحنا بالصور أو بملف فيديو طريقة الكراك
لأني لاحظت أغلب الشباب ما عرفو الطريقة يلي بملف الtxt
,a;vh


----------



## م_زين (23 فبراير 2008)

تم التحميل والحمد لله 
وجزاك الله خيرا
وشكراً
م_زين


----------



## estcc (24 فبراير 2008)

تم التحميل ولكن اين الكراك ومع الشكر


----------



## husam_f (24 فبراير 2008)

اخي ابو قيس مشكور على البرنامج
ولكن هل اجد عندك برنامج civilCad 2006 التابع لشركة sivan مع الكراك
وشكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## م.قيس (24 فبراير 2008)

ألكراك موجود في مجلد لما تفك الضغط بيبان معك

مشكورين على المرور


----------



## علي المحاويلي (24 فبراير 2008)

شكراًعلى البرنامج----------وأتمنى أن تتوج هذا المجهود بشرح طريقة التنصيب و لك مني ألف شكر


----------



## husam_f (26 فبراير 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششكور يا اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع
ولكن يا اخي هل ممكن ان اجد لديك civil وsurvey المرتبطة مع البرنامج
وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## ROUDS (27 فبراير 2008)

جزالك الله كل خير وباك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
بجد مجهود اكتر من رائع وتسلم ايدك


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (27 فبراير 2008)

*سكر و تقدير*

شكرأ جزيلأ البرنامج فعلأ رائع ويعمل ولا يحتاج اي كراك لكن عندما تريد تفعيل البرنامج يطلب منك رقم السريال ولكن يمكن العمل بة دون تفعيل مشكورين اعزائي الافاضل مع كل التقدير المهندس ازهر الشاهر من المانيا


----------



## شريف سعيد (28 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى وجزاك الله خيرا النسخة عندى بواسطة التورنت بس لو امكن شرح طريقة التفعيل


----------



## اكرم جبار (2 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.قيس (2 مارس 2008)

husam_f قال:


> اخي ابو قيس مشكور على البرنامج
> ولكن هل اجد عندك برنامج civilCad 2006 التابع لشركة sivan مع الكراك
> وشكرا على هذا البرنامج


 

السيفل موجود في موضوع في هذا القسم وازا كان نادر فناا رح اجيبلكم ياه


----------



## م.قيس (2 مارس 2008)

الاخ حسام مشكور على الرد السيفل 2008 موجود في هذا القسم من المنتدى


----------



## م.قيس (2 مارس 2008)

الاخ الشاهر مشكور على الرد البرنامج بعد فترة رح يسكر معك
وانا رح اشرحلكم بالصور شو الحل 

المهندس قيس


----------



## salah abd (4 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الاستاذ قيس المحترم تم التحميل وطبقت كل الخطوات في المستند النصي والبرنامج لايعمل ارجو منك الاسراع بالشرح المصور لطريقة التفعيل وبارك الله لك المجهود.

م. صلاح


----------



## mohamed el safty (4 مارس 2008)

*لك خالص التحية*

أخي العزيز لك خالص التحية والاحترام على مجهوداتك ياريت لو ممكن يرسلى الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج مستقل أكون ممنون وشاكر مرة أخرى


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (9 مارس 2008)

البرنامج لا يعمل معي رغم اتباع الخطوات في الملف النصي


----------



## ريباز (10 مارس 2008)

:34::16lease Send Information About Download This Auto Cad 
Land 2008


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (11 مارس 2008)

بارك االه فيك..................


----------



## سامح عمارة (12 مارس 2008)

اشكر الجميع والاخ الكريم على هذا المجهود وفقه الله


----------



## وائل مهدلي (12 مارس 2008)

ياريت بلاش نتكلم عن اسعار البرامج لان مش من الطبيعى نقول الحاجه دي بكام فى زمن معروف كويس جدا ان البديايل كتير والف شكر للمهندس فواز العنسى


----------



## dr_aflatooon (14 مارس 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا يا اخى


----------



## dr_aflatooon (14 مارس 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## hosny77 (14 مارس 2008)

الف الف شكرعلي المجهود الرائع و جاري التنزيل كما أرجو رفع البرنامج علي سيرفرات أخري حيث أن الفيل فاكتوري لا يسمح بتنزبل أكثر من ملف في وقت واحد ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## م_زين (15 مارس 2008)

المهندس قيس
اين الـ Civil Design
وشكراً


----------



## hosny77 (16 مارس 2008)

الف الف شكر مرة اخري الرجاء رجاءا شديدا رفع البرنامج مرة اخري علي سيرفر اخر غير الفيل فاكتوري لأنه بيقع كتيير و مبيكملش تنزيل


----------



## hosny77 (19 مارس 2008)

يا م. قيس أرجوك للمرة الثالثة رفع ملفات البرنامج علي سيرفر أخر الفيل فاكتوري حمل عندي 10 أجزاء و بعدها ما حمل شئء الرجاء ثم الرجاء ثم الرجاء تحميل البرنامج علي سيرفر أخر


----------



## hosny77 (19 مارس 2008)

النداء الأخير لل مهندس قيس ارجو رفع الملف علي سيرفر اخر غير الفيل فاكتوري لأنه و بعد ما نزلت 10 اجزاء مش راضي ينزل الباقي و أتم جميلك علي خير وشكرا


----------



## hosny77 (20 مارس 2008)

ما زال البحث جاري عن المهندس قيس لرفع البرنامج مرة أخري علي سيرفر أخر ليرحمنا من الفيل فاكتوري العجيب و لك الشكر


----------



## hosny77 (20 مارس 2008)

مش معقول م قيس حتي الآن لم يقرأ رسائلي أغيثنا يا قيس و أرفع علي سيرفر أخر البرنامج الفيل فاكتوري واقع تماما


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (22 مارس 2008)

م/ قيس نرجو شرح تثبيت البرنامج وتفعيل الكراك بالصور كما وعدت


----------



## moamen300 (24 مارس 2008)

م/ قيس نرجو شرح تثبيت البرنامج وتفعيل الكراك بالصور كما وعدت


----------



## moamen300 (24 مارس 2008)

برجاء شرح الخطوة الثالثة تحديدا لان هي المشكلة


----------



## salah abd (24 مارس 2008)

في المنتدى حاليا هنالك روابط لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop v2008 قام بوضع روابطها الاخ قيس والحقيقة انا وجدت الروابط نفسها في اكثر من 30 موقع اجنبي وعربي وتم التحميل بنجاح وعمل البرنامج معي بصورة تجريبية في الحاسب اللابتوب وعند تنصيب البرنامج في الحاسبالشخصي لم يعمل البرنامج وطلب التفعيل وطبقت كل الخطوات الموجودة في الملف النصي ولم يعمل البرنامج ووعد الاخ قيس بالشرح المصور لكيفية التفعيل ولكنه الظاهر مشغول ارجو من لديه شرح لطريقة التفعيل ان يسعف طلبنا او يتكرم برفع اي اصدار كامل للبرنامج وياريت اصدار 2006 الذي شرح عليه الاخ فواز وشكرا


----------



## مهندسه نرمين (24 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخى على المساعده


----------



## mohamed el safty (26 مارس 2008)

أخي الكريم 
لو ممكن بارك الله فيك أن ترفع الكراك لحاله ياريت لو سمحت على وجه السرعة


----------



## عزيز4554 (26 مارس 2008)

مشكور وتحياتي لك


----------



## ضياء الشام (26 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا البرنامج


----------



## salah abd (27 مارس 2008)

قمت بفرمته للجهاز ولم يعمل معي البرنامج حتى للفترة التجريبية


----------



## مؤمن عوض (27 مارس 2008)

الرجاء ارسال الكركات ان وجدت لان البرنامج يعتبر ليس له اهميه بدون الكركات وشكرا الرجاء الرد


----------



## محمد الفجال (30 مارس 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

مششككككككككككككور


----------



## hosny77 (2 أبريل 2008)

الأخ صلاح يا ريت لو ترسلي روابط تانية علي سيرفرات غير الفيل فاكتوري لأنه نزل 10 اجزاء و مكملش وواقع و شكرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك . وان تكون فى صدقة جارية لك لانة علم ينتفع به


----------



## محمد الفجال (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم بس ياريت لو ممكن ترفعة على موقع اخر


----------



## عايش حلا (13 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز , تسلم يمناك يالغالي وجزاك الله خير واقوووووووووووووووول الله يقوووووووووووووووويك


----------



## قاسم مبشر (14 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور ولكن ما هو الحكم الديني لاستخدام الكراك وهل يجوز سرقة اتعاب الاخرين


----------



## ياسمين طاهر (15 أبريل 2008)

*taher azam*

السلام عليكم.انا استشارى مساخه بدبى اريد معلومات عن حسابات عن المنحنيات الراسيه والافقيهvertical&horisontal curve


----------



## عبد الحليم محمود (17 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يااخي على هذا الجهد الجبار ولكن للاسف لااستطيع تنزيل البرنامج اذا بالامكان رفعه لموقع آخر مع اطيب التحيات :3:


----------



## خالد قريسو (17 أبريل 2008)

الله يديك العافيه وينعم عليك


----------



## اشرف محروس (19 أبريل 2008)

اخي الفاضل مشكور على هذا المجهود ولكن ممكن توضح كيفية فك الضغط وتنزيل البرنامج


----------



## زوزك (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اريد شرح autodesk land desktopv2008sp2


----------



## عدوشة (25 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء شرح طريقة الكراك بالفيديو مع الاشارة الى اني اتبعت الخطوات المشروحه في ملف الكراك المرفق ولم اتمكن من تفعيل البرنامج وشكرا....


----------



## husam_f (27 أبريل 2008)

يا اخي انساك من الكراك الموجود عندك استخدم كراك civil3d 2008 فانه يفي بالغرض وسهل جدا


----------



## halsaheer (29 أبريل 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## عدوشة (1 مايو 2008)

الاخ husam_f اشكرك على ردك ولكن حتى كراك civil3d 2008 لم يعمل معي ولم يفي بالغرض حيث ان request code لبرنامج land2008 هو YP10 2L5W 7GZC AA53 SNTH XW5V وعندما انسخه الى كراك civil3d 2008 لا يعطيني اية نتيجه !!! ارجو المساعده ان امكن وبارك الله فيك وبجميع الزملاء بهذا انمنتدى الحبيب ... وشكرا ...


----------



## مهندس محمد سيد (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا استعملت الكراك بتاع اتوكاد 2007 والبرنامج اشتغل تمام:13::13:
والكراك عبارة عن 3 ملفات يتم وضعهم داخل الفولدر بتاع البرنامج بعد التسطيب


----------



## مهندس محمد سيد (2 مايو 2008)

الكراك اهو ما عليك الا انك تحطه جوه 

C:\Program Files\AutoCAD Land Desktop 2008

بس غير امتداد الملف من .zip الي .rar ومحدش يستغرب لان المنتدي مش راضي يرفع الرار :80::80:


----------



## عدوشة (2 مايو 2008)

الاخ المهندس محمد سيد .. اشكرك جزيل الشكر على استجابتك لطلبي وتعاونك معي ولكن حتى هذا الكراك لم ينجح في تفعيل البرنامج AutoCAD Land Desktop 2008 .. وشكرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (2 مايو 2008)

الى الأخ وائل مهدلي
يا ريت يا استاذ وائل تقول للأخ قيس شكراً بدل الكلام اللي ملوش لزوم
لأن الأخ قيس أعطانا من وقته الكثير
وبالمناسبة لمعلوماتك الوقت ثمين
ويا ريت الردود تكون مشجعة وليست محبطة والموقع للجميع اللي عاوز يحمل واللي مش عاوز يشوف محطة تانية
وشكرا وألف شكر للأخ قيس
وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## عزمي حماد (2 مايو 2008)

الأخت ياسمين طاهر
أنا اليوم نزلت بالموقع برنامج المنحنيات الرأسية
وسأنزل انشاء الله المنحنيات الأفقية بأنواعها
وأي استفسار لجميع الأخوة عن المنحنيات
عنواني azmi_hammad على يا
وشكراً للجميع


----------



## عزمي حماد (2 مايو 2008)

شكراً لجميع الاخوة على جميع جهودهم


----------



## ezzat hosny (12 مايو 2008)

الف شكر و جارى التثبيت و الى المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (13 مايو 2008)

اسلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء 
ارجوا المساعده حول افضل طريقه في تنصيب الاوتوكاد لاند دسك توب 2007


----------



## سولارلونر (13 مايو 2008)

ممكن تشرح لنا كيف ننزل البرنامج وساكون شاكرة فضلك


----------



## فارس حماد (16 مايو 2008)

الاخ/م.قيس
شكرا على المجهود الكبير وجزاك الله كل خير ولكن ممكن الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج


----------



## محمد رواقه (18 مايو 2008)

انتظر هذا البرنامج منذ فتره طويله بارك الله فيكم ------------------:55:


----------



## atia_092 (24 مايو 2008)

مهندس قيس شكرا لك على هدا المجهد والله لن يضيع جهدك ابدا بخصوص اللاند اريد الكراك لان البرنامج لايعمل كاملا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## atia_092 (24 مايو 2008)

*طلب الى المهندس قيس*

لك الشكر والتقدير على مجهوداتك الطيبة والكل يدعو لك بالتوفيق فى حياتك والخير المديد عندى لك طلب بخصوص برنامج اللاند انا مهندس طرق ولقد درست كيفية تشغيل البرنامج والعمل عليه وتقدمت وتعمقت به ولكن واجهتنى مشاكل ان البرنامج غير كامل كمتال لعمل (croosing) فهدا يحتاج الى aut cad civil deisin وتقريبا ان هدا لن يتم الا بالحصول على الكراك او هل لديك فكرة اخرى ارجوا الافادة منك اولا وادا استطعت ان تبعت الكراك الخاص ل اللاند 2008 او 2006 اكون شاكر فضلك وكل تقديرى واحترامى لك .


----------



## atia_092 (24 مايو 2008)

*الى المهندس قيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس*

*كل المهندسين الاصدقاء يدعوا لك بالخير على هدا المجهود الرائع وكلهم شاكرين فضلك ونحتاجو منك ادا سمحت بخصوص برنامج اوتوكادلاند ديسك توب 2008 نريد منك الكرك لاننا فعلا محتاجين هدا البرنامج لاكمال بعض اعمالنا فى التصميم ولا نعرف كيف نشكرك على مساعدتك لنا ااملين ان يوفقك الله فى حياتك . ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان .*


----------



## battman (16 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (17 يونيو 2008)

*اللاند ديسك توب*

ارجو وضع كراك للبرنامج و لك جزيل الشكر و جزاك الله خير:56:


----------



## mohamed_fathy (29 يونيو 2008)

what we can do with the program if u donot give us the crack. if any one can help how to crack autocad land desktop 2008?
i need the crack . or no need to the program 
pleas help


----------



## حبيبو الحبيب (9 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المجهودات


----------



## فراس الغلامي (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير وارجو المزيد منكم لهدف نشر العلم بيننا


----------



## المهندس فهد مهداوي (16 يوليو 2008)

الرجاء ارسلو عائ fahed_mehdawi****** .كم


----------



## المهندس فهد مهداوي (16 يوليو 2008)

fahed_mehdawiاليهو.كم


----------



## فراس الغلامي (18 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بيك وجزاك الله الله خيرا. قمت بتحميل البرنامج بنجاح ولكنه لايقبل التنصيب ارجو شرح طريقة التنصيب حيث انه يتوقف عن التنصيب في المراحل النهائيه .ولكم الشكر


----------



## wael1977usf (19 يوليو 2008)

شكراا ااا ا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خابور (25 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في البداية اشكر جميع الاخوة والاخوات المشاركين في الموضوع ولدي ملاحضة او رجاء لجميع الاخوه ان يتأكدوا من سلامة البرنامج وتشغيلة وكيفية تفعيله(اي يكون البرنامج مجرب ويعمل 100%) وبعد ذالك ان ترفع البرنامج او اي شيئ اخر لكي لايتعب او يتورط اي من الاخوة في تنزيل برنامج بتلك الحجم وفي الاخر البرنامج لا يعمل او الكراك غير صالح اوناقص .
وكما لاحظت من قراتي لمشاركات الاخوة معضمهم يسألون عن كيفية التنصيب او التفعيل وليس رد مع كل احترامي لصاحب الموضوع.
واجو من المشرفين ان ينتبهو لذالك ولكم الشكر.


----------



## abobikir (25 يوليو 2008)

*Autodesk Land Desktop 2009*

أرجو من الزملاء شرح طريقة تقسيم الملفات الكبيرة الي عدة ملفات لكي استطيع رفع الآصدار الأخير من البرنامج الرائع جدا Autodesk Land Desktop 2009 (حجم البرنامج 3.43 GB ) حصريا لهذا المنتدي الرائع وشكرا


----------



## searcherj (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا عل البرنامج
التنزيل جاري الان وامل ان يتم التنصيب بنجاح
ولكن هناك طلب اذا ممكن , لدي land 2007 ولكن برنامج civil design غير شغال فهال من الممكن رفعه اذا احد يملكه وله جزيل الشكر,واي مساعدة للاعضاء يريدونها في البرنامج انا حاضر على قدر معرفتي وشكرا


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (27 يوليو 2008)

الاخ المهندس قيس
السلام عليكم :
ممكن شرح طريقة الكراك بالعربي
ومشكوووووووور جداَ


----------



## م.قيس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كراك اخر للبرنامج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/25985d1209693636-crack.zip


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م.قيس (8 سبتمبر 2008)

واجبنااااااااااا ولو في هذا الشهر الفصيل


----------



## م.قيس (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الكل مشكور على الردود الحلوة


----------



## حازم اسكندر (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخى الفاضل على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (8 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## المهندس احمد ج (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور م قيس لقد وصل الكراك 
سؤال : الكرك الذي بعثته اتوكاد 2007 هل يعمل مع البرنامج ارجو الرد
سؤال اخر ارجو منك سعت الصدر:
عندي برنامج Autocad Raster Desing 2008 هل يوجد عندك الكرك 
وشكراً


----------



## ياسمين طاهر (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخى على المجهودالرائع.ولاكن هناك استفسار انا اعمل على اصدار2004وهوثلاثة اجزاءcivil,map,survey فهل اصدار2008 نفس الشىء.قمت بتحميل البرنامج لاكن لاادرى كيفية تنشيطه فهومؤقت لمدة 30يوم فارجوا لوتكرمت مشكور الافاده والردعلى سؤالى وانكان بامكانك ان ترفع لنا keygenوشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## shegis (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي الكريم قيس ولكن لم استطيع تحميل البرنامج لان موقع التحميل قد تم حجبه


----------



## م.قيس (12 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس احمد ج قال:


> مشكور م قيس لقد وصل الكراك
> سؤال : الكرك الذي بعثته اتوكاد 2007 هل يعمل مع البرنامج ارجو الرد
> سؤال اخر ارجو منك سعت الصدر:
> عندي برنامج Autocad Raster Desing 2008 هل يوجد عندك الكرك
> وشكراً


 

مشكورين الجميع عى الرد اخي انا شخصيا لم اجرب الكراك واعرف انه ل 2007 ولكن الكراك انشا الله شغال على الاصدار 2008 وقد وضع في المنتدى من قبل احد الاخوة راجع الردود على الموضوع وسترا تجربته الشخصية اما بالنسبة للبرنامج الاخر فلا يوجد عندي لانو اخي الكريم هندسة المساحة ليست تخصصي ولكن الاصدار 2008 لاحترافي في الكمبيوتر طلب مني صديقي ان اجده ولما وجدت ان روحي طلعت وقدرت اجيبه حبيت انزله الكم لانو نادر على اي حال اوعدك هلا ابحثلك عن طلبك وتحياتي للجميع

تفضل اخي الكريم ليكوو الكراك لقيتلك ياه 

http://www.savefile.com/files/1209166

تحياتي 

المهندس قيس


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر خاص لمهندس قيس
بس طريقة تثبيت ( الكراك )نفس طريقة كراك Autodesk Land Desktop v2008 SP2
وبصراحة لغاية الان ما اعرفت تثبيت الكراك
ارجو منك شرح تثبيت الكراك حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع
واحنا تعبناك معانا شوية ......
تحياتي وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## اكرم جبار (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله


----------



## mina safwat (6 نوفمبر 2008)

hi plz eza amkan tnazel al linkat de 3la ay mawke3 tany 3shan ana mesh 3aref anzel men 3la al mawke3 da


----------



## mzs_953 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

hiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزااك الله خير 


علي صالح بن عفيف


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكر جهودك اخونا العزيز


----------



## garary (16 ديسمبر 2008)

كراك اتوكاد 2007 يعمل للاند 2008 بشكل تام .جربت هذا ونجح معى


----------



## ودالحله (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا أخي وارجو ان تعم الفائدة الجميع


----------



## mahmoud khalid (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رائد حسن ابو زميرو (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا يا ابو نديم


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب
لكي تعم الفائدة ارجوا تنزيل الكراك واكمال المتعلقات بالبرنامج
عندي سؤال حول تنزيل قائمة profile ,cross section بعد تنزيل البرنامج land ,survy ,civil 
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## booloz (27 فبراير 2009)

من فضلكم عايزة اعرف اعمل profile ,cut , fill


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (5 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم لكي تكتمل الفائدة 
اوجوا منك اعطاءنا المعلومات الكافية عن استخدام التصميم والتنفيذ البرنامج في الطرق 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## مغرم مساحة (6 مارس 2009)

اشكرك جدا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## مغرم مساحة (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه النسخة الرائعة من البرنامج وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## Ash Kitchen (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجارى التحميل
جعلخ الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حيدر رزاق حسن (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مهندس قيس على هذا المجهود الرائع ولاكن اردت ان اسحب هذا البرنامج ولم اعرف ياريتت ترسلو لي طريقة سحب ملفاة هذا البرنامج ومع الشكر.


----------



## محمد رواقه (17 أبريل 2009)

*Autodesk land desktop*

:3:البرنامج رائع ولكن بحاجه الى تفعيل----------------


----------



## لقمان سعيد (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يااخي عزيز على هذا البرنامج


----------



## محمد رواقه (18 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا -----تم تنزيل البرنامج بنجاح وبسهوله رغم الوقت الكبير-- الى الامام


----------



## علي الصدر (19 أبريل 2009)

thanks alot for this prog


----------



## roads (20 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يسهل و تنزل لان كذا مرة اجرب و مينفعش


----------



## Mohamed Ela (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hooold (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم واعانكم الله


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## عمرو سمير عفيفي (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودكم الكبير


----------



## abu jameel (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرقم التسلسلي للاند 2007 هو (11120111111 )


----------



## sayed11s (30 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكر وتقدير لك


----------



## mostafammy (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع بس ياريت ترفعه على موقع تانى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed11s (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامر ابو عذيه (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور مهندس قيس والمهندس اعتصام ابوعذيه


----------



## ishmail (31 ديسمبر 2010)

والله بجد حسيت بيك وجزاك الله الف الف ولا اقولك.........مالانهايه من الخيرات


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (22 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه تحياتى لك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد ابراهيم بره (10 مارس 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بالجميع


----------



## علي حمدعلي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you


----------

